# Suzue 170



## Bozang1 (May 14, 2020)

got a buddy looking for steering stuff (shaft and box I think) 
Anyone have any leads?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bozang1,
Search the internet for suzue 170 parts. Here's one source I found. Claims he can provide new or rebuilt steering gearbox, or parts if you want to do the rebuild yourself:

https://www.southern-global.com/front-axle/Steering Boxes, Steering Wheels


----------



## Bozang1 (May 14, 2020)

I'll give them a call. I was already in contact with a business in OR that said same thing but told me things are no longer available etc etc 
I just figured I'd ask on here in case anyone had one laying around or knew of one. 




EdF said:


> Hello Bozang1,
> Search the internet for suzue 170 parts. Here's one source I found. Claims he can provide new or rebuilt steering gearbox, or parts if you want to do the rebuild yourself:
> 
> https://www.southern-global.com/front-axle/Steering Boxes, Steering Wheels


----------

